# Norfolk Lines- arriving early



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Has anyone any experience of arriving early for a Norfolk Line ferry (in time for the previous sailing)? 

Will they let you on if there's space, or do they insist you wait for your booked sailing? (Because we're off on Tusday. YESSS!)

(We're heading for Norway via Denmark & Sweden)


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

If they have got space they will let you on

That's from experience only X 2


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We always arrive early and they always wave us straight on - given space which they always seem to find. Sometimes we've hardly had time to draw breath it's all happened so fast ! We've several times decided to go home from France the evening before rather than wait on the dockside for our booked ferry next morning and they've always waved us through on that one too. 

Enjoy your holiday.


G


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

Don't worry!

We were booked on the midnight ferry, arrived at 9.15 (made much better time than we thought) and were put on the 10.00 sailing.(Dover to Dunkirk)

I guess it depends on how booked up they are.

Have a good trip.
Lyn


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
We arrived couple of hours early last sunday at Dunkirk. Were offered spot on earlier ferry at no extra cost. Told us that the earlier one would be the older ferry and that if we wanted to wait for the new one ok but advised not to be late coming back as they were expecting over 200 vehicles. Very helpful bunch.
ps If you are CC members don't forget you can use the Exec Lounge, on outward trip we were only ones in it.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We have arrived early too & been put on earlier ferry no problem.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

We arrived early for our last trip to France, we were amused to see the same chap from bookings race ahead of us and appear at the ticket booth, obviously doing more than one job. Nice lad though.

Texas


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

This year we changed both our sailings without problem or extra cost. We decided to return home a few days early (and avoid the World cup final) so turned up at the terminal mid afternoon on the Saturday but the only sailing with space was 6am Sunday (there is a big gap in their schedules on Saturday nights).

We checked in just as the 8pm sailing was leaving which was obviously full as they were radioing to see if they could fit in a late arrival just in front of us but couldn't so they had to sleep in their car  

During the week some sailings aren't very full but Norfolkline are obviously popular at the weekends. I've wondered - do trucks have to book in advance?

We forgot all about the CC executive lounge offer! 

Steve


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

We came back from France earlier this month and arrived for a earlier ferry, we were allowed on but were warned that in future they were charging if you turn up for an earlier ferry. So be warned.
Cheers Sid


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

SidT said:


> We came back from France earlier this month and arrived for a earlier ferry, we were allowed on but were warned that in future they were charging if you turn up for an earlier ferry. So be warned.
> Cheers Sid


We were charged £5 this year to go on an earlier ferry 8pm the previous evening instead of the 2am morning crossing. Last year we were waved on.

Motorhomer


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Bagshanty said:


> Has anyone any experience of arriving early for a Norfolk Line ferry (in time for the previous sailing)?
> 
> Will they let you on if there's space, or do they insist you wait for your booked sailing? (Because we're off on Tusday. YESSS!)
> 
> (We're heading for Norway via Denmark & Sweden)


Lucky You ! Are you doing the oresund http://www.american.edu/TED/oresund.htm to get there?

Please let me know how you go on and how long it takes, I am thinking of that route for Christmas.

YES is the answer to you question, NL will ask you if you would prefer to sail early.

Anstendig Tur !
Trev


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

teemyob said:


> Lucky You ! Are you doing the oresund http://www.american.edu/TED/oresund.htm to get there?
> 
> Please let me know how you go on and how long it takes, I am thinking of that route for Christmas.
> 
> Trev


I'll be publishing my diary and photos on www.pippins.me.uk in the autumn.

We just HAVE to cross that bridge, even though the ferry is more direct and cheaper


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I know this is too late, but for info, They now charge £10.00 to put you on an earlier sailing (it is now classed as a change to booking if you booked after June).

Ralph


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Not Too Late and Tesco P&O v Eurotunnel Deals*



ralph52 said:


> I know this is too late, but for info, They now charge £10.00 to put you on an earlier sailing (it is now classed as a change to booking if you booked after June).
> 
> Ralph


Thanks Ralph,

I am not a fan of Norfolkline, only use them when I have to because they are cheap as a late deal. Seems they may be adding where they can now they are so popular.

Nice to know, and still prefer Eurotunnel.

Considering booking a crossing October via Dover Calais (Eurotunnel) Return Bilbao Porstmouth (P&O) with Tesco Deals. Has anyone had any experience booking these deals as it says in the instructions "ex Birtain only" does this mean I can only book trips out of UK?

Trev


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I agree Trev.

I am also thinking of doing the same thing with Tesco next year.

Ralph


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

we arrived about 2 hrs early on Sunday 9th July at Dunkerque and they asked if we wanted an earlier ferry, we said yes of course and went straigt on, no extra charge.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Would suggest you have nothing to do with the booking office but go straight to check in. We came back 20th July. They did not ask to see our booking forms just our passports and we were put on the next ferry.

In the past we have found that getting involved with the booking office in Dunkerque produces nothing but duff information.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

We arrived about 3 hrs early on Monday 9th July at Dunkerque, went straight to check in and were informed that if we had booked after June we would have had to pay £10.00 to go early (there was no problem just info for next time). We where 4 hrs early to Dover on the way out, no mention of charges but had to wait in the standby line.

Ralph


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

We arrived 5 hours early for our outbound journey in July, no problems we were put on the next ferry out and were in France and well on our way before we were scheduled to depart Dover. Upon our return we were informed at Dunquerke that we were 4 hours late, not so we said in fact we are 18 hours early. Not according to our computer they replied, on production of the e-mail they sent to us they decided that the computer was at fault and put us on the next ferry. No mention of additional charges on either journey.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

From the norfolkline web site

PLEASE NOTE: There is an extra charge for bookings made on the day of travel. An amendment fee of £10 / €15 will apply to amendments to bookings made on or after 1st June 2006.

Ralph


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I suppose the difference is - if you're late, you have to change your booking, and you get charged. If you're early, you can either pay the money to get a guaranteed place, or wait in the standby queue for nothing and take your chances - as Ralph did.. If you have to wait anyway, I guess it doesn't matter if you're in a standby queue or in a car park somewhere else.

Gerald


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

*Norfolkline - early departures*

This is the first year that we haven't been put on an earlier than booked sailing - travelled on the late Maybank holiday arriving on the Friday night expecting to get on early and the place was packed....normally we just arrive and ask at the check in if there's any chance of getting on the next available - normally works.
Returning 3 weeks later we decided to come back a day early and had no problem. Never been asked to pay extra - yet.
Lynne


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Booking Office - waste of time*



grouch said:


> Would suggest you have nothing to do with the booking office but go straight to check in. We came back 20th July. They did not ask to see our booking forms just our passports and we were put on the next ferry.
> 
> In the past we have found that getting involved with the booking office in Dunkerque produces nothing but duff information.


Yes must agree there. Both with Norfolkline and P&O we have had the courtesey to ring and advise of our late arrival and on both occasions we were told that the booking could not be changed and that we would have to pay.

Despite this we turned up and both operators allowed us on the next available sailing. No charges, no qibbles just a slight delay.

Should they decide to start charging we shall look elsewhere.

Trev


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

In an ideal world getting off this island should be a simple case of turn up and go - ferry or train. It shouldn't be beyond the bounds of the administration departments to organise this - should it ?

G


----------

